# For Sale - 270mm Suji w/Pre Made wa handle!



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 45mm

Steel - O-1 (high carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal

Handle Materials - Ebony with buffalo horn ferrule & G10 spacer

Handle Source - Knives and Stones


This is a 270mm sujihiki with a pre-made wa handle supplied by James of Knives and Stones. 

Using one of these pre-made handles allows me to make a knife quicker which is a huge savings in labor to which I am passing along to my customers in the way of a reduced price.







Price - *$425 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 
_*Note - Normal pricing for this knife with a custom handle would be *$625!*_



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## lifeis11 (Mar 20, 2016)

PM Sent!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2016)

*SOLD! *


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 20, 2016)

Great looking combo Dave.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2016)

That's the way it should be: Offer, PM, SOLD. Not all this waiting and hesitating like the last time 

Stefan


----------



## Miho (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey Dave

Any 240 Gyuto's in CPM coming up?


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice score life!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow that was fast, congrats to the new owner!


----------



## lifeis11 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Nice score life!




Thanks! Had been in the market for a suji, and this was just too good to pass u for the price. Stoked! :thumbsup:


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 20, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> That's the way it should be: Offer, PM, SOLD. Not all this waiting and hesitating like the last time
> 
> Stefan



Really seems to me like the delay last time was just people lookin for 240s in a gyuto.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2016)

Miho said:


> Hey Dave
> 
> Any 240 Gyuto's in CPM coming up?





Probably not since I only have 2 blanks left in this size and possibly one of those spoken for.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 24, 2016)

wow, THAT is a beauty!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Manuel!


----------



## Furminati (Mar 28, 2016)

That was drop dead gorgeous


----------



## lifeis11 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thought I would provide a little update on this one. Really loving this knife so far, put her to work doing some real thin shallot slices for easter quiche! 

http://i.imgur.com/9iHjXjt.jpg


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. Really nice knife, Dave.

Looks like you took the shallots to task lifeis11.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2016)

lifeis11 said:


> Thought I would provide a little update on this one. Really loving this knife so far, put her to work doing some real thin shallot slices for easter quiche!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9iHjXjt.jpg





mise_en_place said:


> Wow. Really nice knife, Dave.
> 
> Looks like you took the shallots to task lifeis11.



Wow how'd I miss this post? Looks like you got busy with that suji Trevor. :thumbsup:






Furminati said:


> That was drop dead gorgeous



Thanks, it's all in the handle from K&S though


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice package Dave. The black handle really give the blade a sinister look. Amazing price too.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 11, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice package Dave. The black handle really give the blade a sinister look. Amazing price too.



Sinister... I like that description!


----------

